# Duncraig



## primrose (Mar 28, 2014)

Duncraig Off No. 63737 foreign going ship port of registry Glasgow, cannot find much on this ship. Where did it sail to?


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

15,000 dwt ore carrier. Runs from Seven Islands to UK ports. Or ore from Narvik to UK... and Almeria to UK. 

Owner: Clarksons. Managed by J&J Denholm.

Sisterships DUNAAD, DUNBLANE and SIR ANDREW DUNCAN.

If you need more ask here in SN... several members sailed on these ship.

Stephen


----------



## primrose (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Need photos?

Check the Gallery. Must be lots there. If not I'll post some.

Stephen


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

The ship with the official number 63737 was a Glasgow registered Barque of 699 tons.
https://www.crewlist.org.uk/data/vesselsnum?officialnumber=63737&submit=search
https://plimsoll.southampton.gov.uk/SOTON_Do***ents/Plimsoll/14401.pdf
https://www.archive.org/stream/lloydsregisters51unkngoog#page/n207/mode/1up (page 208)
https://www.clydeships.co.uk/view.php?ref=13790#v ( 2 images included

regards
Roger


----------



## primrose (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks Shephen and thanks Roger


----------



## Greenock (Jan 21, 2017)

*Denholm's DUNCRAIG*

You asked where she traded to. Look up the website www.shipsoftheclyde.com and search the name DUNCRAIG and you will see the hot and cold ports which she visited and also her collision in the Kattegat in 1969.


----------



## primrose (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks Greenock, will look


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

The information posted by Steven and Greenock refers to the 1957 built motor ship DUNCRAIG official number 185784.
Prudence asked for voyage details of the vessel named DUNCRAIG official number 63737. This was a sailing vessel built in 1870.

Prudence, Lloyd's Register says she made voyages to Australia in 1871 and 1872. 
Try searching Newspapers for shipping intelligence of DUNCRAIG. Other than that, it's an expensive search for her logbooks, most of which seem to have been destroyed. What specific year/s are you interested in ?

Regards
Roger


----------



## primrose (Mar 28, 2014)

I have found a crew list for the Duncraig for 18 Feb 1879. From the port of Liverpool to Sydney. Alexander Storm is master, he is the husband of Peter Taylor b.1833 one daughter. (Peter is my great great uncle)

So thanks for your help. This will be enough info for him.

By the way Alexander Storm son Archibald Storm b. 1903 Forest Gate London, was the captain of the "Dorset Coast" ship no. 164303 in 1843. I think the ship was bombed, Archibald died on the 12 May 1943 in Algiers.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

She did not last long as Norwegian: https://www.sjohistorie.no/no/skip/27095/


----------



## primrose (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks Stein.

There is just something about these sail ships that look so appealing! The huge white sails flapping in the breeze, the smell of the sea air.


----------



## primrose (Mar 28, 2014)

Here is a newspaper cutting about Captain Storm of the Duncraig.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Stephen J. Card said:


> 15,000 dwt ore carrier. Runs from Seven Islands to UK ports. Or ore from Narvik to UK... and Almeria to UK.
> 
> Owner: Clarksons. Managed by J&J Denholm.
> 
> ...


And of course Dunkyle !.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

John Cassels said:


> And of course Dunkyle !.



Crossing the bridge from Bearsden, (Hillfoot actually), to GCNS in the morning... a glimpse of a St Andrew on a funnel. Never got a chance to sail in the ore boats. Only one visit to DUNBLANE with Jim Craig to see J.B.Edgar, just promoted to master. We had a few beers and then he said, "My parents are coming on board... get lost!"

Stephen


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

*deary me Stephen, you haven't lived! - Never got a chance to sail in the ore boats.*



Stephen J. Card said:


> Never got a chance to sail in the ore boats. Only one visit to DUNBLANE with Jim Craig to see J.B.Edgar, just promoted to master.
> Stephen


So much for the bronzy and the" flying fish latitudes” ….my next letter home.
MV Dunkyle, Saturday 5th February 1972. Murmansk towards Middlesbrough.
The calm after the storm. I’ve been on ships that roll but this lady takes the biscuit.
The grub is really poor all around. The cook adds bacon fat to everything, in every blasted meal. On a couple of days I got by on a few slices of dry toasted bread and some condemned ‘barley sugar’ from the ship’s lifeboats.
The cost of feeding per man per day has been 74p compared to the 60p the company has set as maximum, so it follows we have a lousy cook. The plumbing system was never designed for Arctic conditions. Each time I had to wash, shave or use the toilet meant putting on the ‘heavy weather gear’ for the sometimes (always, when loaded) quite dangerous journey aft, over decks or even the tunnels, awash in icy seas, to the nearest bathroom not iced up with frozen pipe work.
It is back to the bad old days, into the bunk with a full set of clothing and heavy sea boot socks, just to keep warm. I’ve lost count of the engine breakdowns, cement boxes built, partial loss of steam, water and electricity, leaking pipe work and unexplained flooding of watertight compartments. The short circuits can be frightening with blue flashes accompanied by some spectacular brief fires all over the bloody ship.
Compared to any ship I have sailed on this lady (an iron ore carrier) would go down (sink) in minutes. I suspect the Owners would just love to be able to claim the insurance.
Some days I ask myself what the hell am I doing here, and on other days I say, ah well, it’s all in a day’s work, …” if you can’t take a joke, don’t join”. I simply have not made up my mind, but chances are I’ll stick it out, if starvation doesn’t get me first. All their ‘bad boys’ and newbies like myself are sent here, so I’m told.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Were these ships that bad? Ore carrier might go to the bottom in seconds? What about the brand new ships with ore? Newest gear, new ships, well found etc etc. What about DERBYSHIRE? What about EDEN BRIDGE (as DARLING 'something'). Come to think, what ship is ever immune of chance of sinking? I have never been on a ship and thought, "This ship might sink." Every time I step on an aircraft I think, "This thing might crash!" I don't have a fear of flying, but I always have that thought.


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

*never give the benifit of doubt - to anything, or anyone.*

I’d guess by the time anyone reached a senior rank they’d be able to quickly run an eye over the ‘job’, whether new, has seen better days or is clapped out thru’ neglect. The Dunkyle was clearly “clapped out” when I joined, as she was sold on not long after. On moving to ‘foreign flag’ I always insisted on an open return airline ticket in my back pocket, to cut losses if necessary. It was only after 34 years did I find myself in the position you describe, i.e. fear of sinking etc. I had just arrived at the top of the gangway with my gear one very cold winter afternoon to be met by one of the two owners. Suffice to say, within minutes it was apparent his idea of ship management and practice contrasted to mine, so it was agreed I should leave, by mutual consent. The employment agency was none too happy at this loss of commision, but all was forgiven after she sailed without me, only to be lost later that month with all hands-on Christmas night. By then I’d met too many cowboys on my travels and after that incident happily settled for a shore job abroad, cuddled up nicely, on the lee side of ‘bum island’ every night. I was never "afraid" of the sea as such, I respected it.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

The ore boats were not that bad. Was on quite a few - among them the Dunkyle
twice as apprentice and 2nd.mate . Good memories.


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

John Cassels said:


> The ore boats were not that bad. Was on quite a few - among them the Dunkyle
> twice as apprentice and 2nd.mate . Good memories.


Yes, John, Dunkyle was my first ship and I found her fine, (well, apart from winter runs to Seven Islands, that is!).

Brian


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Seven Islands.

I was there two years ago... on a cruise!

When I saw Sept Iles on the itinerary I thought, "What are we going to do, go to see the ore terminal?" Anyhow, not what I remembered from 50 years ago. It is now a tourist 'mecca'.


Stephen


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Seven Islands.
> 
> I was there two years ago... on a cruise!
> 
> ...



Bet they couldn't load all the passengers in 53 minutes though.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

John Cassels said:


> Bet they couldn't load all the passengers in 53 minutes though.



LOL. I head from one of the lads on one of the little ore boats, "Berthed and opened the hatches. Have a cuppa, closed the hatches and we were back across the Atlantic!"


You were in Crinan as well? Comparisons?

Stephen


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

Stephen J. Card said:


> LOL. I head from one of the lads on one of the little ore boats, "Berthed and opened the hatches. Have a cuppa, closed the hatches and we were back across the Atlantic!"
> 
> 
> You were in Crinan as well? Comparisons?
> ...


Was there on the old Wellpark and the loading supervisor looked into the hatch and said "I'd load you at the normal rate but I'm afraid of it going straight through the bottom".


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

AlbieR said:


> Was there on the old Wellpark and the loading supervisor looked into the hatch and said "I'd load you at the normal rate but I'm afraid of it going straight through the bottom".





Have not mentioned two others... GLEDDOCH and NAESS TRADER.

I was in the schoolship WELLPARK. She is a bulker, not like the ore boats.


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

The original Wellpark was definitely an old ore boat way before the cadet training ship


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

EIGHT ships named WELLPARK

No. 1. 1888
No 2. 1893
No. 3. 1904
No. 4. 1918
No. 5. 1930
No. 6 1946
No. 7 1958 Formerly NEEDLES Ore Carrier
No. 8 1977 Bulker Cadetship renamed GA CHAU.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Yes , was on the Crinan July 1963 to Jan 1964 same time as the Wellpark was
in and out of Santa Portablo. As noted , wellpark was Needles of Clyde Shipping.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

I wondered where Clyde Shipping came up with the name NEEDLES?


Can't forget the rest... Crinan, Graigallian, Ormsary, Morar, Gleddock, Arisaig. 

Then the 'big' bulkers.... the Naess ships... Pioneer, Favorita, Clarion, Parkgate... Bridge boats

Even the Denholm ships... Scotspark, Glenpark.

Stephen


----------



## Criffh (Feb 27, 2006)

Jan 1967 joined Sir Andrew Duncan in Glasgow as a first-tripper junior R/O. First foreign port was Monrovia, last was Murmansk, but it was June by then, so midnight sun and no frozen pipes!
The catering was appalling. The chief steward allowed one egg per person for breakfast, and if the cook had fried too many, they were put in the fridge and dished up the following day.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Criffh said:


> The catering was appalling. The chief steward allowed one egg per person for breakfast, QUOTE]
> 
> 
> The breakthrough was about March/April 1972. TWO eggs, per man, per day... perhaps!
> ...


----------



## Alan Taylor 180647 (Aug 2, 2021)

John Cassels said:


> And of course Dunkyle !.


And, I think, DUNCRAIG


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Alan Taylor 180647 said:


> And, I think, DUNCRAIG



Duncraig already mentioned , see post #13.


----------



## Alan Taylor 180647 (Aug 2, 2021)

John Cassels said:


> Duncraig already mentioned , see post #13.





John Cassels said:


> Duncraig already mentioned , see post #13.


Hi to anyone interested. I regard myself as a 'ships chandler'. I joined our family business, then known as Hull Ships Stores Co. Ltd in 1964, aged 17. I reckon I have been onboard at least 450 different ships as part of my job. One of our customers was Denholm's who managed a number of ore carriers including Arisaig, Craigallian, Crinan, Gleddoch, Morar. We are still in business as ships chandlers, now called 'Huttons'.


----------

